# [Resolved] Restoring thumbnails as pictures ??



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Restoring thumbnails as pictures ?? 
Hi !! 'am using WINME and 'am unable to restore the thumbnails as pictures in my folders, just an icon showing, so needing to check preview to see what they are ? 

I have just installed some new software for a camera ! 
& this happened. 

Would appreciate any help in restoring the thumbnails as pictures ! 

THX !!


__________________


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

joe2cool,

See if this helps:

Automatically View Thumbnails of Bitmap Files


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi Joe, am assuming that you have thumbnail view checked in the view menu. In explorer, tools, folder options, file types, what program is now set to open say jpegs, or whatever your pics were in the first place? I use image preview in ME. Has the camera software taken them over? If so re-associate the files here to your original program then make sure niew as thumbnails is checked in the view menu.
Don't know what you've tried yet.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Moby its just one of those little things that when its occurred before not quite sure how the pictures were displayed again ?

Yeah 'thumbnail view is ticked'

jpegs - extension JFIF set to open with 'Image Preview'....would changing this help ??

I don't think 'The Fuji Finepix Software' as taken over?


How do I re-associate the files to original program ? so as to remain as pictures in view ?

Appreciate your input, Thx !!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't know what jfif extension is. Jpeg extension should be jpg or jpeg. Were your files jpegs to start with? If you right click one of the files, properties, what file type and extension are they at the moment? And what was the original program you had opening them? You can change the program in that same window, in explorer, tools, folder options, file types, select the file type, click change then select the program.
Alternatively, right click one of the files in question, open with, select program, and check "always use this program to open these files" box.
Check the first bit first though. What file ext are they at the moment and what is jfif ? Lots of "F's" there, could it be Fuji has grabbed them for itself? In which case you can change.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

J2C.....
Maybe this will help you............

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;192573

Debe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Moby

Thx again stil can't get to the bottom of this



The jfif was just shown when jpeg was highlighted, not showing now 

Yes JPEGS in question !

These were displayed as a photosuite image, probably because it had previously been installed & uploaded from the software.

The jpegs jpgs is set to open with image preview, also when open with anything else, the icons still remain not as thumbnails  The preview pane works fine.

Guess we are not going to solve this one , but many thx! for trying

Even checked here but not much help http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;267148

THX !!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try the thumbs.reg file from this site:

http://www.forrestandassociates.co.uk/pcforrest/thumbs.html

You may need to ensure gifs and jpegs remain associated with IExplore and bmps with MSpaint, these are the normal defaults. And if you are talking about the full folder thumbs, do make sure that thumbnails are enabled in the folder's right click > Properties page.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Rollin',

The Thumbs reg file did the trick, thanks so much, this as happened before when installing new software & I have never known how to get them back straight forwardly.

Seemingly nobody else as that I know, so this is a very useful tip !

Quote ;

You may need to ensure gifs and jpegs remain associated with IExplore and bmps with MSpaint, these are the normal defaults. And if you are talking about the full folder thumbs, do make sure that thumbnails are enabled in the folder's right click > Properties page.


When you say associated you do mean click on change, then choose from the list & with IExplore do you mean Internet Explorer because I couldn't see the former.

Also when I click on a folder or file & properties I also can't see anywhere for ticking to be enabled.

But the thumbs are back, thanks again 
 


Take Care !


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to hear it and you're welcome. If you've got what you want now, there is no need to take further action. It's just that the thumbs.reg may have changed the file associations back to their defaults and I'm not sure if they become associated with another program whether they will still display as thumbs.

IExplore is Internet Explorer, by the way. (IExplore.exe)


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !! Rollin' Rog 

Have a good day !!


----------

